# Polskie forum Gentoo

## Xywa

Coś mały ruch ostatnio na polskim forum Gentoo, czyżby system się tak ustabilizował że userzy nie mają problemów? No poza mną   :Cool: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Po prostu skończyły się wakacje to teraz mniej osób ma czas na takie pierdoły  :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

Mi zawinęli maszynę i zostałem z dziadowskim produktem Apple, z którym nie chce mi się walczyć.  :Wink: 

Poza tym, Gentoo się nie psuje jest stabilne i w ogóle.  :Wink: 

----------

## sza_ry

System jest stabilny. A jeżeli już coś niedomaga to szybciej to sam znajdę niż opiszę problem. 

OT: Na moim białym macbooku od początku zagościło Gentoo.

Może nie jest tam tak niezastąpione jak na atomie, ale jest podstawowym systemem.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Coś mały ruch ostatnio na polskim forum Gentoo, czyżby system się tak ustabilizował że userzy nie mają problemów? No poza mną  

 

Ja tam kilka problemów mam, z którymi w żaden sposób się nie udało na razie wygrać, ale też żaden nie jest takim problemem, żeby nie był przerabiany na forum, lub dawał szansę na jakieś sensowne rozwiązanie.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Crenshaw

Ja ostatnio instalowalem Gentoo na nowym kompie. Przy pierwszym emerge -e world (420 paczek) trafilem na dokladnie 3 bugi z czego wszystkie byly na bugzilli. 2 trywialne i jeden bardzo paskudny (niezalatany jeszcze - https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420631). Przez nastepne kilkaset nie bylo nic. (Kompilowalem gcc 4.7.1)

----------

## Garrappachc

Da się pod tym 4.7 coś już skompilować?

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Da się pod tym 4.7 coś już skompilować?

 

Da się, właśnie zaczynam pomalutku budować system na GCC-4.7.1 z lto (wersja hardened).

Na razie przebudowałem tylko stage, i trafiłem na jeden błąd, mianowicie glibc przy ld.gold narzekał na zbyt stary binutilus, musiałem cofnąć na normalny linker.

Jak znajdę trochę czasu, to spróbuję skompilować Gnome.

----------

## Crenshaw

ze zwyklymi safe cflags - caly system

----------

